
Cryptocurrencies and ICOs with Patents - gaetanrickter
https://medium.com/@gaetanconsulting/cryptocurrencies-icos-with-patents-investors-can-leverage-bf87a56d0a99
======
waytogo
Not sure if patents are the things crypto investors should look out for.
Looking at the recommended ICOs/coins in the post I am not sure if they going
to be good investments (reason: they are all _utility tokens_ which are the
riskiest because they have to survive long enough to service the dominant
platforms).

A helpful article which gives a good understanding of the different types of
coins (currency, platform, utility) which again creates a solid foundation for
any coin investment: [https://hackernoon.com/mastering-shitcoins-the-poor-
mans-gui...](https://hackernoon.com/mastering-shitcoins-the-poor-mans-guide-
to-getting-crypto-rich-2e469b762ba9)

------
mtgx
Sounds like a terrible idea, that I hope the cryptocurrency communities will
reject. Also, why would anyone want to cryptocurrency companies to be
"acquired"? Ideally, cryptocurrencies would all be run by foundations.

I was just marveling recently at how nice it is that virtually all
cryptocurrencies are open source and thinking that it must be part of a new
generation of software where most of it is open source and money is made
through other means (like funding through tokens and then continuing to
benefit from the increased valuation of the project, which will presumably
correlate with the project's progress).

------
thisisit
TL;dr version - (pending) Patents = value. Ergo, these ICOs are valuable.

This obviously is a terrible idea. Pending patents (2/3 mentioned ICOs) can
fall through.

The only ICO which has a patent is not owned by the company. It is also a ML
related patent nothing to do with cryptocurrency.

The worst part is the author gives a checklist of things to consider but
conveniently omits how the checklist applies to these ICOs.

------
DennisP
Historically, cryptographic algorithms encumbered by patents have failed to
get wide adoption. I suspect the same will be true of cryptocurrencies.

